# May Photo of the Month 2022



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is free.

In this month, you are allowed to participate the competition without a strict predefined theme. The only criteria are that the photo is related to horses or equestrian lifestyle.

You will have from May 5 to May 31 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
****

After May 31, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of May 2022. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.

_Few rules:_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place.

People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed._

_If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

Have fun!

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You might think to yourself: "What a beautiful, graceful horse moving so elegantly and freely". In truth, this is Rusty going "OMGOMGOMGOMG there's a giant chicken in my pasture! Run away everyone, run away!" (It was a wild turkey)


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok…not a horse…but equine. This is my mini Jack and his young friend Larry enjoying a moment. Yes…they have a perfectly good barn to stay dry in, but chose not to this day… Jack loves to let his goats scratch, nibble, rub, jump on and generally pay him attention!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

LooneyTickAcres said:


> Ok…not a horse…but equine. This is my mini Jack and his young friend Larry enjoying a moment. Yes…they have a perfectly good barn to stay dry in, but chose not to this day… Jack loves to let his goats scratch, nibble, rub, jump on and generally pay him attention!
> View attachment 1128413


Just too cute!!!! @LooneyTickAcres


----------



## Virginia gold is my horse (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Virginia gold is my horse (Jan 7, 2021)

Our first blue ribbon together


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

My favorite Cat daughter in foal to a son of Reminic.

She has foaled, see her filly here, My Favorite Cat Mare Foaled!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

The two Amigo's Stanley and Murel.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)




----------



## milady133 (Jun 7, 2021)

Madrid's Sierra in May


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for April Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till June the 30th from now.



@Virginia gold is my horse , seems that your photo isn't visible here in this Contest Discussion (reply #7), at least I can't see it. You can edit your message and put your initial contest photo in it. If you have any kind of issues or need any kind of assistance, please start a Private Conversation with me.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

In this month, we've a tie with 4 winners  . @LooneyTickAcres , @Zimalia22 , @knightrider and @Ruth McClure , please stay tuned. I'll be in contact with you soon.


----------

